
Using Clojure to Generate Java to Reimplement Clojure - tosh
https://www.factual.com/blog/using-clojure-to-generate-java-to-reimplement-clojure
======
joncampbelldev
A funny different take on the code generation usually done within lisps, away
from macros and back to string manipulation :p As an aside: this work turned
out to have a negative impact on JVM optimisations which can be seen in the
jira issue linked within the post.

